# مراحل تطور الذاكرة



## mawj.engineer (17 يوليو 2011)

_شرح بسيط عن مراحل تطور الذاكرة واتمنى الفائدة للجميع_
مراحل تطور الذاكرة​في بدايات تطوير أجهزة الحاسوب كان تستخدم تشكيلة من الدبابيس تسمى​DTP وكانت الدبابيس تركب داخل ثغور على اللوحة الام ومع تطور الحواسيب أصبح الطلب على الذاكرة كبير فأصبح استخدام مثل هذه الأنواع صعب فكان لابد من تطوير الذاكرة فتم تصنيع رقائق الذاكرة مع كل متطلباتها على لوحة منفصلة تسمى PCB وهذه اللوحة تركب على داخل موصل خاص يسمى MOMARY BANK يوجد على اللوحة الام
أنواع الذاكرة في الكمبيوتر
1-ذاكرة الوصول العشوائي​
​​_RAM__-_ 2ذاكرة لقراءه فقط​
​​_ROM_- 3ذاكرة الظاهرية
4-ذاكرة الوميضية​
*ذاكرة الوصول العشوائي​*نأتي الآن إلى أول نوع من الذاكرة وهي ذاكرة الوصول العشوائي وسميت بهذا الاسم لانه تستطيع الوصول إلى اي خلية في الذاكرة
مكونات​RAM وكيفية عملها:- يوجد في RAM رقائق ذاكرة وهذة الرقائق عبارة عن دائرة متكاملة مكونة من ملايين الترانزيستورات والمكثفات التي تشكل BIT والذي يخزن عليه الرقم أو الرمز وبدوره المكثف يحتفظ بقيمة المعلومات اما الترانزيستور فيعمل كمفتاح للتحكم اما يقرأ حالة المكثف أو بقوم بتغيرها.
_أنواع __RAM_
DRAM وتتكون من خلايا ذاكرة تتكون من زوج من الترانزيستورات والمكثفات​
SRAM​​ وتستخدم من اربع إلى ست ترانزيستور​
FPM DRAM
EDO DRAM​​* 
ذاكرة القراءة فقط*​*
*تسمة إختصاراً​ROM (Read Only Memory) وهي ذواكر يمكن القرائة منها ولا يمكن الكتابة عليها
_أنواع __ROM_​
​​​​​​ROMHYPERLINK "http://ar.wikipedia.org/wiki/ROM"ذاكرة القراءة فقط​
​​​​​​PROM ذاكرة الكتابة فقط​
​​​​​​EPROM ذاكرة القراءة فقط القابلة للبرمجة​
​​​​​​EEPROMHYPERLINK "http://ar.wikipedia.org/wiki/EEPROM"ذاكرة القراءة فقط القابلة للبرمجة كهربائياً
يوجد امرين مشتركين بين هذه الأنواع كلها
ان المعلومات المخزنه على هذه الرقائق من الذاكرة لا يضيع عند انقطاع الكهرباء
ان المعلومات المخزنه على هذه الرقائق من الذاكرة لا يمكن تغييرها.​
*أنواع الذاكرة​*يعتقد الكثير من المستخدمين أن استخدام الذاكرة محصور بموقع واحد في الحاسب وهو الذاكرة الرئيسية التي يستخدمها نظام التشغيل والبرامج. حقيقة الأمر أن استخدام الذاكرة يدخل في الكثير من العتاد المستخدم لتشغيل الحاسب. المعالج وكرت الشاشة وكرت الصوت هي مجرد أمثلة على المكونات التي تحتاج إلى ذاكرة خاصة بها لكي تعمل　? ما سأحاول بيانه في هذا المقال هو أشهر أنواع الذواكر واستخداماتها والتطورات التي حصلت للذاكرة منذ بداياتها كلام جميل من الأخ اوربيت كروت الشاشة أو الصوت أو ديجيتال أو اي كروت أخرى بها نواقل ما هي إلا عبارة عن معالج وذاكرة فكرت الشاشة مثلا يقاس حجمه با ميغا بايت لأنه يوجد ه ذاكرة تخزن فيها الألعاب قبل ذهابها إلى المعلج للمعالجة ومن ثم إلى كرت الشاشة مرة أخرى للعرض وكذلك كرت الصوت فإنه يعالج الملف الموجود في القرص الصلب الذي يكون على هيئة ارقام سداسية عشر ويعرضها على أساس اها صوت.​*​**ذاكرة ROM​
*هي ابسط أنواع الذاكرة. المسمى مشتق من​Read Only Memory أي ذاكرة للقراءة فقط. هنا المعلومات تكتب على شريحة الذاكرة وتبقى هناك بدون تغيير ولا يمكن إضافة أي معلومات جديدة عليها. أشهر استخدام لهذا النوع من الذاكرة هو لحفظ برنامج البيوس للوحة الأم. هنا لا يمكن للمستخدم أن يغير أي من المعلومات الموجودة في الذاكرة. ميزة هذه الذاكرة هي بعدم احتياجها لأي طاقة كهربائية للاحتفاظ بالمعلومة
تنقسم ذاكرة ROM إلى ثلاثة أقسام　:​
_PROM_​وتعنى​Programmable ROM وهي قطعة من الذاكرة يمكن برمجتها مرة واحدة فقط. بعد أن تكتب المعلومات عليها لا يمكن مسحها أو تبديلها.​
_EPROM_
Erasable PROM​​ وهي نفس السابقة إلا انه يمكن مسح المعلومات الموجودة بهذه الذاكرة وذلك باستخدام الأشعة فوق البنفسجية. هذه الأشعة يتم توجيهها إلى مجس خاص موجود على الذاكرة لفترة معينة من الوقت مما يؤدى لمسح كل المعلومات وبالتالي يمكن إعادة برمجة الذاكرة بمعلومات أخرى.​
_EEPROM_
Electrically Erasable PROM​​. هذه الذاكرة هي التي تستخدم الآن في اغلب اللوحات الأم الحديثة لحفظ برنامج البيوس　? هذا النوع من الذاكرة يمكن مسح المعلومات الموجودة عليها وإعادة برمجتها باستخدام برامج خاصة. إذا رأيت كلمة Flash BIOS من ضمن مواصفات اللوحة الأم، فهذا يعنى أنها تستخدم هذا النوع من الذاكرة.​
*​**ذاكرة RAM​
*لربما هذا المسمى هو ما يربطه غالب المستخدمين بالذاكرة. هذا الاسم مشتق من​Random Access Memory. لربما أفضل شرح لهذا المسمى هو الذاكرة التي يمكن الولوج إليها بشكل غير منظم. لشرح كلمة غير منظم يجب أن نشرح كيف يتم تخزين المعلومة في الذاكرة. الذاكرة مقسمة إلى خانات وتسمى صفحات. كل صفحة لها عنوانها الخاص. عند الاحتياج إلى أي معلومة مخزنة في الذاكرة فانه يتم الولوج إليها مباشرة من خلال عنوانها الخاص بها　? عند عدم وجود عنوان خاص لكل صفحة، فانه لإيجاد المعلومة يجب البحث بكل الصفحات لغاية العثور على المعلومة المطلوبة. هذا البحث يتم بطريقة منظمة أي البحث بأول خانة ومن ثم الثانية والثالثة وهلم جرا. ألان وقد انتهينا من شرح معنى RAM يجب أن نبين بعض المعلومات عن هذا النوع من الذاكرة. هذه الذاكرة لا تستطيع تخزين المعلومة بدون وجود طاقة كهربائية. أي أن المعلومة المخزنة يتم مسحها عند فصل الذاكرة عن الطاقة. أنواع الذاكرة RAM أسرع بكثير من ROM. لذا فان الكثير من اللوحات الأم تسمح عند بداية تشغيل الجهاز بوضع نسخة من برنامج البيوس في الذاكرة RAM واستخدامها من هناك. هذا الأمر يحسن من أداء الجهاز. مثل ذاكرة ROM، تنقسم ذاكرة RAM إلى عدة أنواع:​
*​**ذاكرة SRAM​
*وهي​Static RAM. المعنى المقصود من كلمة Static هي ثبات المعلومة. عندما تودع المعلومة في هذه الذاكرة فإنها تبقى هناك بدون الحاجة إلى تنشيطها بين فترة وأخرى. الوقت الوحيد الذي تتغير فيه المعلومة هو عندما يطلب من الذاكرة تغييرها. SRAM يعتبر أسرع أنواع الذاكرة، ولكن بسبب غلاء سعره، فان استخدامه في العادة يكون محصورا بداخل المعالج كذاكرة مخبئيه (Cache Memory) من الدرجة الأولى أو الثانية. أنواعها​
_ASRAM_
Async​​SRAM تعتبر من النوعيات القديمة من SRAM. هذه الذاكرة تعمل بتردد منفصل عن المعالج. لذا تجدها مستخدمة كذاكرة مخبئيه من الدرجة الثانية لكثير من المعالجات القديمة والتي كانت فيها الذاكرة المخبئيه تركب على اللوحة الأم وليس المعالج.
_مثال على ذلك،_ إذا كانت سرعة الناقل الأمامي للمعالج 66 ميغاهرتز فان هذه الذاكرة قد تعمل على سرعة 33 ميغاهرتز.​
_SSRAM_
Sync SRAM​​ بمعنى أن الذاكرة تعمل بنفس تردد الناقل الأمامي للمعالج.​
​​_PBSRAM_*​
Pipeline Burst SRAM​​ هي أكثر نوع من هذه الذاكرة مستخدم حاليا. لشرح هذا النوع من الذاكرة يجب أن نبتعد قليلا عن الذاكرة والدخول في عالم المعالج لنشرح المقصود بكلمة Pipeline.
تقنية Pipeline تسمح للمعالج بأداء أكثر من مهمة بنفس الوقت. لربما أسهل طريقة لشرح هذه التقنية هو تشبيهها بخط الإنتاج المستخدم في المصانع. بدل أن يكون هناك عامل واحد يقوم بتجميع المنتج، يوجد هناك خط سير يقوم عليه العديد من العمال. كل عامل منهم يقوم بتجميع جزء من هذا المنتج لكي ننتهي بأخر المطاف بمنتج جاهز وبأسرع وقت ممكن. المعالج يقوم بأمر مشابه. هنا يتم التعامل مع الكثير من العمليات بنفس الوقت.
الذاكرة PBSRAM مصممة لكي تتعامل مع هذا الكم المستمر من المعلومات. من مميزات هذه الذاكرة، قدرتها على العمل بسرعة تردد أكثر من 66 ميغا هرتز، مما يجعلها مناسبة للمعالجات الحديثة والتي تعمل بسرعات قد تصل إلى 400 ميغا هرتز. هنا نكون قد انتهينا من أشهر أنواع الذاكرة SRAM والتي بينا أن استخدامها بغالب الوقت محصورا بداخل المعالج أو كجزء من ذاكرته الداخلية.​
*​**ذاكرة DRAM​
*بعكس​SRAM فان ذاكرة Dynamic RAM لا تستطيع الاحتفاظ بالمعلومة لفترة أطول. المعلومات يجب تنشيطها باستمرار. هنا تقوم الذاكرة بإعادة كتابة المعلومة عدة مئات من المرات في الثانية. هذا النوع من الذاكرة ارخص من SRAM ولذا فإنها تستخدم بغزارة كذاكرة رئيسية لجهاز الحاسب. مثل الأنواع السابقة من الذاكرة، فإنها تنقسم إلى عدة أنواع.​
_FPM DRAM_
Fast Page Mode DRAM​​ هو من الأنواع القديمة من هذه الذاكرة. عندما كانت أجهزة الحاسب نعمل بمعالجات 286 أو 386 كانت تستخدم هذا النوع من الذاكرة. ببداية الأمر كانت هذه الذاكرة تعمل بسرعة ولوج تعادل 120 نانو ثانية، أي أن المعالج يحتاج أن ينتظر هذه المدة لكي يستطيع الدخول إلى الذاكرة واسترجاع أو إيداع المعلومة. تم فيما بعد تحسين سرعة الولوج لهذه الذاكرة لكي تصل إلى 60 نانو ثانية إلا أنها لا زالت تعتبر بطيئة.​
_EDO DRAM_​لتحسين سرعة الولوج، تم اختراع ذاكرة​Extended Data Out DRAM. هنا تم تسريع عملية ولوج المعالج إلى الذاكرة بواسطة السماح له بالولوج بعملية جديدة قبل أنتهاء العملية التي سبقتها. برغم أن النظرية تقول بان هذا النوع من الذاكرة أسرع من FPM DRAM بمعدل الضعف، إلا أن التطبيق الفعلي ينتج عنه تحسن بالأداء يعادل 30% فقط. مشكلة هذا النوع من الذاكرة إنها لا تستطيع العمل على سرعات تردد أكثر من 66 ميغاهرتز.​
_BEDO DRAM_
Burst EDO DRAM​​ كانت محاولة لتسريع عمل EDO RAM. الفكرة من تقنية Burst هي بإرسال المعلومة إلى الذاكرة بشكل دفعات. أول دفعة من المعلومة تحتوى على عناوين المعلومات التي تتبعها، لذا فان باقي المعلومة سيتم التعامل معها بشكل أسرع حيث انه تم التجهيز لاستقبالها. برغم نجاح هذه التقنية في تسريع سرعة الولوج إلى الذاكرة لما يقارب 10 نانو ثانية، إلا أن عدم قدرتها على العمل بسرعة تردد أعلي من 66 ميغاهرتز أدى إلي اضمحلالها بغياهب النسيان.​
_SDRAM_
Synchronous DRAM​​ لربما تكون أشهر أنواع الذاكرة وأكثرها استخداما ألآن، كلمة Synchronous تعنى أن هذه الذاكرة تعمل بنفس سرعة تردد الناقل الأمامي للجهاز بحسب جودة التصنيع لهذا النوع من الذاكرة، فانه بإمكانها الوصول لسرعة تردد 150 ميغاهرتز وزمن ولوج يصل إلى 7 نانو ثانية. بسبب اعتماد ذاكرة SDRAM على سرعة الناقل الأمامي للجهاز لنقل المعلومة، فان أقصى حجم من المعلومات يمكن نقلها ما بين الذاكرة والمعالج هي 800 ميغابايت في الثانية إذا كانت سرعة تردد الناقل الأمامي 100 ميغاهرتز و 1050 ميغابايت إذا كانت 133 ميغاهرتز. لتمييز إمكانية هذه الأنواع من الذاكرة من العمل على سرعات تردد معينه، فقد تم أيجاد توحيد لمسميات تبين السرعة التي تستطيع هذه الذاكرة العمل عليها. PC66 تعنى أن الذاكرة تستطيع العمل على سرعة 66 ميغاهرتز و PC100 تعنى أنها تعمل على 100 ميغاهرتز وهلم جرا.​
_DDR-DDRAM_
Double Data Rate​​ وهو التطور المنطقي لذاكرة، SDRAM.، لزيادة حجم المعلومة المنقولة بين المعالج والذاكرة، فانه تم اختراع تقنية مضاعفة تردد الناقل الأمامي لكي تحول سرعة تردد الناقل الأمامي من 100 إلى 200 ميغاهرتز ومن 133 إلى 266 ميغاهرتز. من هنا أتى المسمى Double Data Rate DRAM. هذه التقنية ساعدت كثيرا في تحسين مستوى نقل المعلومة، فبات بالإمكان تقل المعلومات بين المعالج والذاكرة بسرعات تصل إلى 2100 ميغابايت بالثانية. وبعد ذلك تم التطوير إلى DDR 1 DDR 2 DDR 3
في هذا النوع من الذاكرة تم تغيير المسمى من تبيان سرعة تردد الناقل الأمامي إلى تبيان حجم المعلومة التي يتم نقلها. PC1600 تبين أن هذه الذاكرة تستطيع نقل 1600 ميغابايت في الثانية بينما PC2100 تعنى أن الذاكرة تستطيع نقل 2100 ميغابايت في الثانية.​
_RDRAM_​هذه الذاكرة تم تسميتها نسبة إلى الشركة التي قامت بتسجيل براءة الاختراع للتقنية المستخدمة بها. شركة​Rambus تعتبر من الشركات التي دخلت إلى عالم الحاسب الشخصي بوقت متأخر نسبيا حيث تم تأسيسها بسنة 1990 ميلادية. بداية الشركة كانت بالتركيز على أجهزة الألعاب مثل Nintendo و Play Station ومن ثم تقدمت إلى حقل الحاسب الشخصي عندما قامت بإقناع شركة Intel بدعم ذاكرتها. ذاكرة Rambus RDRAM تعتمد على تقنية مذهلة ترتكز على توزيع نقل المعلومة بين الذاكرة والمعالج على أكثر من قناة. بواسطة تصغير حجم الناقل الأمامي إلى 16 بت بدل 32 بت والمستخدمة في الذواكر الأخرى ومن ثم توزيع الحركة على أكثر من قناة تعمل كل واحدة منها بشكل متوازي، تم الوصول لسرعات تردد تصل إلى 800 ميغا هرتز. للأسف زيادة التردد هذه لا تعنى زيادة كبيرة بحجم المعلومة التي يتم نقلها، هذه الذاكرة تستطيع بأفضل حال تقل 1600 ميغابايت في الثانية بسبب تصغير حجم الناقل إلى 16 بت.كذلك تعانى هذه الذاكرة من بطء تواقيتها. هذا البطء يؤثر على السرعة الإجمالية للذاكرة مما يؤدى إلى عدم الاستفادة من زيادة سرعة النقل بشكل كبير. في كثير من الأحيان فان ذاكرة RDRAM لا تستطيع التفوق على ذاكرة DDR-DRAM.النوع الوحيد من المعالجات التي تدعم مثل هذه الذاكرة هو بنتيوم4 المصنع من شركة Intel. كما أن شركة Intel هي الشركة الوحيدة التي تصنع شرائح لوحة أم تستطيع التعامل معها.بسبب السعر العالي لهذه الذاكرة، ومطالبة شركة Rambus المصنعين بدفع رسوم تصنيع عالية، وأدائها الغير مقنع، فان غالب الشركات المصنعة للذاكرة والمعالجات وشرائح اللوحات الأم قد اتجهت إلي تأييد وتصنيع ذاكرة DDR-DRAM. يجدر بالذكر ان انتل لم تعد تصنع مثل هذه اللوحات الأم لأنه بالفعل مرتفعة الثمن لكن الrdram في تطبيقاتها العملية أفضل حالا كثيرا من ddram وانا اعمل في هذا المجال وكان لي لوحة ام من هذا النوع وكانت من اسرع ما يكون، يجدر بالذكر ان قياس سرعة الحاسب لا تأخذ من مأخذ واحد أكثر من عامل يلعب دورا كبيرا في سرعة واداء الجهاز فمثلا كثيرا من مختصي الجرافيك يعملون على RDRAM ويفضولنها لأنهم يتحدثون على سرعات عالية مع الجرافيك.
نوع الذاكرة RDRAM DDR-SDRAM SD RAM BEDO DRAM EDO RAM FPM RAM​
الاسم​Burst EDO DRAM Extended Data Out DRAM Fast Page Mode DRAM​
التردد 66 ميغاهرتز
سرعة الولوج 10 نانو ثانية
عدد الإبر 184 168 72 30
الارتفاع 1 بوصة 1 بوصة 1 ثلاث أرباع البوصة
العرض 5.375 بوصة 5.375 4.25 3.5
موقع الحز في ثلث المسافة في المنتصف وفي الربع الأول في المنتصف لا يوجد
الشكل​DIMM DIMM & SIMM SIMM SIMM​
ثالثاً　: ذاكرة الأجهزة المحمولة　:
الأجهزة المحمولة تحتاج
نوع الذاكرة​MICRODIMM SODIMM​
الأول الثاني
عدد الإبر 144 144 72
النوع​SD RAM EDO DRAM SDRAM& EDO DRAM &FPM _DRAM_​
التردد 100 133—الارتفاع 1 1 1
العرض 1.545 2.625 2.375
موقع الحز لا يوجد في المنتصف لا يوجد
الشكل​DIMM DIMM DIMM 
http://ar.wikipedia.org/wiki/ويكيبيديا:بحاجة_لمصدر_VRAM_
Video RAM هي نوع من الذاكرة المخصصة لكروت الشاشة. تتميز هذه الذاكرة بسرعتها وتخصصها في التعامل مع تقنية الشاشة. الميزة الرئيسية لهذا النوع من الذاكرة هو إمكانيتها التعامل مع RAMDAC (القطعة المسئولة عن تحديث الصورة على الشاشة) ومعالج كرت الشاشة بنفس الوقت　? اختراع أنواع أخرى من الذاكرة والتي تستطيع العمل بشكل أسرع من VRAM أدي إلي توقف استخدامها في الكروت الحديثة.​
_WRAM_
Window RAM​​ هو نوع متطور من VRAM. هذا النوع من الذاكرة ليس له أي علاقة بنظام التشغيل Microsoft Windows وأي تشابه في التسمية هو مجرد مصادفة　?　?تم تعديل بعض التقنيات المستخدمة في هذا النوع من الذاكرة عن سابقتها مما أدى إلى زيادة في سرعة نقل المعلومة تعادل 25% زيادة عن VRAM.​
_SGRAM_
Synchronous Graphics RAM​​ هي الجيل الثالث من الذواكر المختصة بكروت الشاشة. يتميز هذا النوع بعمله بنفس سرعة الناقل الأمامي للمعالج لغاية 100 ميغاهرتز. برغم أن هذا النوع من الذاكرة لا يستطيع التعامل مع RAMDAC ومعالج كرت الشاشة بنفس الوقت، إلا انه يستطيع فتح صفحتين من المعلومات بنفس الوقت. الجمع ما بين سرعة نقل المعلومة وفتح صفحتين بنفس الوقت، يجعل هذه الذاكرة أسرع مما سبقها. نبدأ ألان بالدخول إلى الذاكرة التي تهم غالب المستخدمين أو بالأحرى التي للمستخدمين الحرية باختيارها.​


----------

